# What spp do you keep???



## canadianscorp (Jun 11, 2006)

Just to get an idea and share with others as to What Species you are currently keeping 

I'll start er out....


-A.australis 1 m, 2f, 0 unsexed (1 gravid fem)
-A.bicolor 1-0-0
-A.mauritanicus 0-0-4
-A.Crassicauda 0-0-1

-C.Vittatus 2-5-15 ( 3 gravid fems)
-C.Gracilis 1-1-2 (1 gravid fem)
-C.exilicauda 1-1-0(1 gravid fem)

-M. Tamulus gangeticus 0-0-2
-M.martensii 2-2-0 (possibly 2 gravid fems)
-Mesobuthus spp 0-0-4

-P.transvaalicus 0-1-4
-P.transvillosus 0-0-2

-P.Imperator 2-1-0(1 gravid fem)
-B.jacksoni 0-0-10
-H.Trilineatus 0-0-4

cheers! steve


----------



## Prymal (Jun 11, 2006)

Steve,

If you got your specimens of Mesobuthus sp. "Turkey" from where I got mine, they are M. nigrocinctus. 

At present, my current collection is very low in numbers and species but growing slowly:

2.4.0 A. bicolor (2 gravid fems)
1.0.0 A. crassicauda
2.8.0 A. mauritanicus (5 gravid fems)
1.2.0 A. phaiodactylus
0.4.0 A. pococki (1.5.0 specimens coming soon)
2.2.6 D. lindo (2 gravid fems)
2.2.0 D. peloncillensis (2 gravid fems)
2.2.1 D. spitzeri (2 gravid fems)
1.1.0 E. italicus (gravid fem)
2.4.0 Hadrurus spadix (2 gravid fems)
1.0.0 Hottentotta jayakari jayakari
1.1.0 Hottentotta jayakari salei (1 gravid fem)
0.0.5 Hottentotta polystictus (0.0.5 specimens in-coming)
0.0.4 Hottentotta trilineatus
0.0.5 Lychas burdoi?
2.4.0 Lychas mucronatus (more coming soon) (2 gravid fems)
0.1.0 Mesobuthus cyprius
1.0.17 Mesobuthus eupeus eupeus
5.14.0 Mesobuthus martensii martensii (more coming soon) (5 gravid fems)
0.0.10 Mesobuthus nigrocinctus
0.1.12 Mesobuthus tamulus gangeticus (1 gravid fem)

In-coming:

Mesobuthus gibbosus
Mesobuthus caucasicus caucasicus (Turkey)
Mesobuthus eupeus eupeus (Turkey)
Hottentotta judaicus
Nebo hierichonticus
Buthus occitanus occitanus (Spain)
Some stuff from the Dominican Republic! LOL

Take care...Luc


----------



## canadianscorp (Jun 11, 2006)

Heya Luc!

yes they are the same spp, right on nigrocinctus huh?
 ive been trying to figure this one out for a while. thanks.

cheers, steve


----------



## Ewok (Jun 11, 2006)

I have 2 -P.Imperator, 1 H. arizonensis,  1 H spinifer, 1 tiny C. gracilis,  1 Florida striped barkscorpion.


----------



## Bayushi (Jun 11, 2006)

currently we have;

1:1:0  P Imperator
0:1:0 B jacksoni
0:0:12 C vittatus
and coming  in the next couple of days 
0:0:1 P cavimanus

god only knows what i will have after the BC arachnoparty


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2006)

B.jacksoni
I.politus
H.paudensis :8o 

Small family now but will grow soon I'm sure


----------



## quiz (Jun 11, 2006)

Pandinus imperator 2.2.0 :8o


----------



## JSN (Jun 11, 2006)

Pandinus Imperator - 1
Hadrurus Arizonensis - 1
Vaejovis Spinigerus - 1


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 11, 2006)

useful thread!

Heterometrus swammerdami
Heterometrus longimanus
Heterometrus spinifer
Heterometrus laoticus
Heterometrus cyaneus
Heterometrus fulvipes

Pandinus imperator

Tityus paraensis
Tityus trinitatis

Liocheles waigiensis
Liocheles australasiae
Iomachus politus

Euscorpius flavicaudis
Euscorpius tergestinus corsicanus
Euscorpius sp "paros"

Chaerilus sp (borneo)
Chaerllus rectimanus

Hottentotta hottentotta
Androctonus mauretanicus

-- sp ive had--
Mesobuthus tamulus
Mesobuthus gibbosus
Androctonus bicolor
Parabuthus transvallicus
Hottentotta polystictus
Centruroides gracilis
Centruroides margaritatus (costa rica)
Grosphus limbatus ()
Rhopalurus junceus
Compsobuthus werneri
Lychas sp Indonesia
Lychas sp Phillipenes
Lychas mucronatus
Hadogenes paucidens
Opistopthalmus carinatus
Diplocentrus lindo
Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## BooYaKa (Jun 11, 2006)

androctonus australis australis
androctonus australis hector
androctonus bicolor
babycurus gigas
babycurus jacksoni dark morph
babycurus jacksoni typical morph
buthus barbouri
buthus occitanus occitanus
buthus occitanus tunetanus
hottentotta alticola
hottentotta hottentotta
leiurus quinquestriatus
lychas mucronatus
mesobuthus martensii
mesobuthus eupeus
mesobuthus gibbosus
parabuthus leiosoma
euscorpius italicus
euscorpius carpathicus
euscorpius flavicaudis
hadogenes bicolor
hadogenes paucidens
hadogenes troglodytes
iomachus politus
liocheles australasiae
liocheles extensus
liocheles nigripes
heterometrus cyaneus
heterometrus longimanus
pandinus cavimanus
pandinus imperator
pandinus viatoris
scorpio maurus fuliginosus
scorpio maurus palmatus
scorpio maurus tunetanus


----------



## rixi (Jun 11, 2006)

heh I'm monogenic now 

A. crassicauda 2.8.6 ... 

still searching for others ...  

but ... all others are gone  

rx

btw I forget to add all others A. crassi beeing in isopropyloetanol ...


----------



## sick4x4 (Jun 11, 2006)

*wow*

i must be left out i only have 2 as of the present;( 0.1.0 a. australis, 0.1.0 l. quinquestriatus i need to get some more!!!


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 11, 2006)

*My current and future scorps...*

OK...Just started upping my collection again, so here goes:

1.1.0 A. bicolor (maybe gravid)
1.2.0 C. gracilis (1 gravid)
0.1.0 H. paucidens (gravid)
0.1.0 H. trilineatus (gravid)
0.0.3 Opistacanthus sp. (asper?)
0.0.1 P. cavimanus
0.0.3 P. imperator (really need to take the time to sex these out)

Hopefully coming soon(!):
0.0.3 C. arctimanus
0.0.3 C. limbatus
0.0.3 O. dentatus


----------



## ectic (Jun 11, 2006)

I am keeping : 

1 P. Imperator
1 P. Cavimanus
1 H. Pauciden  Gravid female
1 C. Vittatus Pale morph Gravid female
6 C. vittatus scorplings
1 Heterometrus specie scorpling


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 11, 2006)

3P. imperator and in a about a month im gonna get a few C. suffusus


----------



## Prymal (Jun 11, 2006)

Heya Steve,

At present, only 4 Mesobuthus species are recognized for Turkey:

M. caucasicus typicus
M. eupeus typicus
M. gibbosus
M. nigrocinctus

Kind thanks go to Dr. Aysegul Karatas (Turkey) for providing insightful and informative correspondences and a key to the species of Mesobuthus occurring in Turkey.

Luc


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 11, 2006)

Smeringurus mesaensis 
Heterometrus spinifer
Pandinus imperator


----------



## Ryan C. (Jun 11, 2006)

3.2.0 C. vittatus (1 gravid female)
0.1.0 M. martensii
0.1.0 V. coahuilae


Will have quite a bit more when my birthday rolls around in less than a month .


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jun 11, 2006)

Man im slacking, gotta get my butt in gear and "restock" the cages....

 P. inperator x3
 C. exilicauda x1
 V. carolinensis x1
 O. glabifrons x1
 Vaejovis ssp. x6 (babies just bought)


----------



## The Juice (Jun 11, 2006)

5. B.Jacksoni
2. V.Spinigerus
15. C.Vittatus
3. C.Gracilis


----------



## Australis (Jun 11, 2006)

2 A.australis
1 A.armoureuxi
2 S.maurus palmatus
4 O.dentatus
2 C.gracilis
3 C.arctimanus
3 H.spinifer

Still waiting for more


----------



## Brian S (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok, I'll probably forget some but here goes.......

A australis
A amoreuxi
A bicolor
A mauritanicus
Buthus occitanus
B jacksoni
Centruroides exilicauda
Centruroides limbatus
Hadrurus arizonensis
Hadruroides sp (Peru)
Hottentotta hottentotta
Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili
Hottentotta jayakari salei
Hottentotta species
L quinquestriatus
Mesobuthus tamulus gangeticus
Heterometrus laoticus
Heterometrus fulvipes
Parabuthus liosoma
Parabuthus transvaalicus
Parabuthus "transvillosus" hybrid between P trans and P villosus
Rhopalurus junceus
Tityus costatus
Tityus stigmurus
Tityus falconensis
Tityus serrulatus
In coming Centruroides nigrimanus

Now to figure out what I am forgetting


----------



## Alakdan (Jun 12, 2006)

My oh my . . . I need to expand my collection!

Currently:

1 Heterometrus spinifer with about 20 scorplings
1 Heterometrus laoticus
1 Heterometrus longimanus borneensis
6 Liocheles australasiae
1 Liocheles waigiensis
20 Isometrus Maculatus adults and I3 & I4 slings
1 Mesobuthus martensii

I lost a WC Lychas sp. due to a bad molt and an adult australasiae.

Coming soon, C. vittatus.


----------



## Steffen (Jun 12, 2006)

1.1.x Babycurus jacksoni
1.1.0 Lychas mucronatus
1.1.0 Lychas sp. (Phillipines)
0.0.2 Lychas laevifrons
0.0.5 Mesobuthus martensii
0.0.4 Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis
0.1.0 Pandinus imperator


----------



## Prymal (Jun 12, 2006)

Steffen,

By any chance, do you have any photos of the Lychas sp. "Philippines" and L. laevifrons? Thank you,

Luc


----------



## Steffen (Jun 12, 2006)

Lychas sp. "Phillipines" (Stole picture from a friend of mine   )






Lychas laevifrons
More in my thread here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68186


----------



## Prymal (Jun 12, 2006)

Stef,

Very nice specimens. Have you attempted to ID the Philippino specimens - infuscatus or shelfordi?

Luc


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 12, 2006)

i think someone told me it was Infuscatus, Alex?


----------



## Steffen (Jun 12, 2006)

I have no idea of the species. It is also listed as sp. at the scorpion files. My friend imported them and I think he would be very happy to get an ID aswell. It is an medium sized Lychas and they are very good at playing dead.


----------



## Thiscordia (Jun 12, 2006)

1 Heterometrus Spinifer Female 2 Scorpionlings.

2 Pandinus Imperator Males

1 Sphodromantis Lineola Female <-- Mantids


----------



## MattM (Jun 12, 2006)

Current list:

0.1.0 - Androctonus australis
0.0.1 - Androctonus bicolor
0.0.1 - Androctonus amoreuxi

1.2.13+? - Babycurus jacksoni

1.1.0 - Caraboctonus keyserlingi
0.0.1 - Centruroides gracilis
4.2.7+? - Centruroides margaritatus yellow morph

0.0.1 - Heterometrus Swammerdami
0.0.5 - Hottentotta hottentotta

0.0.4 - Iomachus politus

0.0.4 - Leiurus quinquestriatus
1.2.3+? - Lychas mucronatus

1.1.0 - Opistacanthus asper
0.0.1 - Opistacanthus ? ? ? unknow species

1.1.0 - Pandinus cavimanus
1.1.4 - Pandinus imperator
0.0.1 - Parabuthus transvaalicus

0.0.1 - Scorpio maurus

? = not yet counted offspring


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought i had a pretty good collection going but after seeing some other peoples collections.:worship:  Eventually I wanna get more but with limited space and a baby on the way the collection is gonna have to stay where it is.



P. imperator x 3
H. laoticus scorplings x 3
A. mauritanicus x 1
S. mesaensis x 1
H. arizonensis x 1
C. vittatus x 4
B. jacksoni x 3 on the way.


----------



## Prymal (Jun 12, 2006)

Stef,

From what I can discern from the photograph above, it looks like you have L. infuscatus (Pocock, 1891), which is endemic to the Philippines. 
The easiest way to ID this species is by counting the carinae (keels) of the metasoma segments I-IV. Segments I-II are decacarinate and segments III-IV are octocarinate. Also, the ventral surface of mesosoma segment VII will have 4 distinct rows of carinae - in L. shelfordi, the carinae are absent from the venter of mes-seg VII and met seg II is octocarinate (only rarely, decacarinate).

Best Regards,
Luc


----------



## azatrox (Jun 12, 2006)

*My inverts....*

I'm currently keeping:

0.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus
0.2 Androctonus australis
0.1 Androctonus mauritanacus
0.0.1 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.1 Tityus serralatus

-AzAtrox


----------



## Steffen (Jun 12, 2006)

Thx a bunch Luc. I'll pass on the info.

Back to topic.


----------



## Prymal (Jun 12, 2006)

Add another 21 unsexed post-embryos to the M. martensii typicus listing! 
Photos coming soon...


----------



## Nazgul (Jun 13, 2006)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> i think someone told me it was Infuscatus, Alex?


Hi,

yes, I think it is infuscatus but I wasn´t able to give a 100% ID by using Kovarik´s paper. The specimen on the pic should be of the same species than my (and George´s) specimens. It has a quite unique shape of the subaculeaur tooth.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Prymal (Jun 13, 2006)

Added:

2.3.2 Androctonus crassicauda
5.14.21 Mesobuthus martensii typicus (down to 4 gravid fems)

More to be added soon...

Luc


----------



## canadianscorp (Jun 13, 2006)

added...

0-0-3 A.Amereuxi, subadults

1-1-0 H. Arizonensis (gravid fem)

cheers, steve


----------



## Prymal (Jun 13, 2006)

Heya Steve,

Nice additions those H. arizonensis and A. amoreuxi. I certainly miss keeping A. amoreuxi and A. australis but needed the room for all the offspring I should have coming within the next month or two. I'm hoping I'll get at least 100 from my A. mauri's and 100 from my M. martensii. 
Once all my gravid fems "pop" then, I'll start adding species back to my collection in earnest! LOL
Next acquisitions on the list: 6-10 Vaejovis spinigerus and more A. pococki.

Take care...Luc


----------



## canadianscorp (Jun 13, 2006)

I heard that Luc.  I should stop adding , because i have quite a few gravid fems right now but i cant help it!  I keep telling myself this is the last order, but it never is . if i had more room and time it wouldnt be a problem. but i guess i better hope that all my fems dont popp at the same time ! lol

cheers, steve


----------



## David Burns (Jun 13, 2006)

A.australis
B.jacksoni
H.longimanus
P.imperator
H.paudicens
R.junceus
H.hottentotta
H.franzwerni
T.serrulatus
L.quinquestriatus
V.confuscus
H.spadix

92 specimens in all.:wall:


----------



## NewGriot (Jun 14, 2006)

*Species list*

0.0.2 Androctonus mauritanicus mauritanicus
0.1.0 Androctonus crassicauda (pregnant)
0.1.0 Buthacus leptochelys
1.1.0 Hottentotta judaicus
0.0.3 Hottentotta jayakari jayakari
0.1.0 Centruroides margaritatus
0.0.2 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.2 Hadogenes paucidens
0.0.3 Leiurus quinquestriatus (Israel)
0.2.0 Leiurus quinquestriatus (Egypt)

Soon (if the import works): Leiurus jordanensis


----------



## Prymal (Jun 14, 2006)

NewGriot,

Nice species list and I hope that the importation goes well for you. Been trying to get some Iranian and Turkish material and it's been a real headache! LOL

Luc


----------



## Prymal (Jun 14, 2006)

All,

I'm off to work shortly so can't post pics until later this evening but I just received the following to add to my list:

1.3.2 A. crassicauda
0.0.3 Hottentotta judaicus

Here it is not even 11:00 am (EST) and what a great start to the long day ahead! LOL


----------



## Brandelmouche (Jun 15, 2006)

I have at the moment.

-Androctonus amoreuxi.
-Babycurus jacksoni.
-Centruroide gracilis.
-Centruroide margaritatus.
-Centruroide vittatus.
-Hadogenes paucidens.
-Hadogenes troglodytes.
-Hadrurus arizonensis.
-Hadrurus spadix.
-Heterometrus spinifer.
-Hottentotta trilineatus.
-Iomachus politus.
-Lichas mucronatus.
-Mesobuthus martensii.
-Odonturus dentatus.
-Pandinus cavimanus.
-Pandinus imperator.
-Rophalurus junceus.
-Scopio maurus.

I seach for Opistophthalmus flavescens,O.karrooensis,O.longicauda,O.pallipes, and some tityus


----------



## H. cyaneus (Jun 15, 2006)

Not enough.

Mike


----------



## sunk@wakan (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got:

p.imperator
b.jacksoni typical morph
m.gibbosus


----------



## drapion (Jun 16, 2006)

I have.

0.0.1 Babycurus jacksoni.
1.1.4 Centruroide exilicauda (gertschi morph)
0.0.4 Centruroide exilicauda
1.0.0 Centruroide gracilis.
0.1.0 Centruroide margaritatus.
0.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens.
0.0.1 Hadrurus arizonensis.
2.7.24 Lychas mucronatus.
0.6.0 Mesobuthus martensii.
0.0.1 Odonturus dentatus.
0.1.0 Pandinus cavimanus.
0.0.1 Scopio maurus spp.
0.0.3 Tityus bahiensis
0.0.2 Tityus serrulatus
0.1.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus
1.4.1 Parabuthus liosoma
1.0.9 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.1 Parabuthus transvillosus
0.1.0 Grosphus limbatus  
0.1.0 Diplocentrus spitzeri  
0.0.1 Euscorpius italicus 
0.1.0 Bothriurus coriaceus
5.9.3 Uroctonus mordax
0.1.0 Isometrus maculatus
0.0.4 Vaejovis spinigerus 
1.0.0 Androctonus crassicauda
0.0.1 Hottentotta franzwerneri 

thats all for now!But getting more real soon


----------



## Prymal (Jun 17, 2006)

PetCo has been real good in my area!

Add to my list:

0.1.4 Buthus occitanus typicus
0.1.4 Hottentotta polystictus


----------



## Michael (Jun 18, 2006)

Buthus atlantis
Buthus cf. barbouri
Buthus mardochei
Buthus montanus
Buthus ibericus
Buthus occitanus
Buthus species, Tunisia
Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis
Grosphus limbatus
Uroplectes pilosus
Euscorpius hadzii
Hottentotta alticola
Hottentotta conspersus
Caraboctonus keyserlingi
Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus

I hope to get soon Buthus occitanus israelis and Compsobuthus werneri werneri.


i had also some Odontobuthus species and but they died unfortunalty


----------



## Prymal (Jun 18, 2006)

Heya Mike,

Very impressive Buthus collection.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 18, 2006)

nice diverse collection for an american


----------



## Dentech (Jun 19, 2006)

My collection which will hopefully grow in spring from a few gravid females:

Pseudolychas pegleri (3)
Uroplectis triangulifer (3)
Opistothalmus glabrifrons (4)
Opistothalmus pugnax (1)
Hadogenes gunningi (3)
Hadogenes troglodytes (4)
Parabuthus granulatus (1)
Parabuthus transvaalicus (4)
Opistachantus asper (1)


----------



## Prymal (Jun 19, 2006)

Updated species list:

2.4.0 Androctonus bicolor*
3.3.1 A. crassicauda
2.8.0 A. mauritanicus*
1.1.0 Anuroctonus phaiodactylus
0.4.0 A. p. pococki
0.1.4 Buthus o. occitanus
0.1.3 Diplocentrus lindo*
0.1.0 D. peloncillensis*
0.1.1 D. spitzeri*
1.1.0 Euscorpius italicus*
2.4.0 Hadrurus spadix*
1.0.0 Hottentotta jayakari jayakari
1.1.0 H. j. salei*
0.0.3 H. judaicus
0.1.4 H. polystictus
0.0.5 H. trilineatus
0.0.5 Lychas burdoi
2.2.0 L. mucronatus*
0.1.0 Mesobuthus cyprius
1.0.17 M. e. eupeus
5.14.11 M. m. martensii*
0.0.10 M. nigrocinctus
0.1.12 M. t. gangeticus*
0.0.4 Opisthacanthus asper

* = One or more gravid fems
More to be added soon...


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 19, 2006)

heres mine, definately an update because ive posted befor ei think

0.0.5  Androctonus Bicolor
0.0.6  Androctonus mauritanicus
0.0.1  Babycurus jacksoni 
1.0.0  Chaerilus rectimanus
0.0.2  Centruroides exilicauda
0.0.1  Centruroides vittatus
1.1.9  Heterometrus spinifer
0.0.1  Hottentota judaicus
0.0.1  Leiurus Quinquestriatus
2.1.0  Lychas scutilus
0.0.7  Lychas mucronatus
0.0.6  Mesobuthus Martensii Martensii
0.0.8  Mesobuthus Tamulus gangeticus
0.0.5  Parabuthus Transvaalicus
0.0.3  Parabuthus Transvillosus "hybrid"
2.2.0  Pandinus Imperator
0.0.5  Vaejovis spinigerus


----------



## Thiscordia (Jun 19, 2006)

1 Heterometrus Spinifer Female

3 Pandinus Imperator (2) Males (1)Female

5 Centruroides Gracilis 2nd Instar.

1 Centruroides Margaritatus Gravid Female

1 Sphodromantis Lineola Female <-- Mantid


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Aug 31, 2006)

What I have now:

0.0.8 Centruroides vittatus
0.0.2 Iomachus politus
0.1.0. P. liosoma  Gravid
0.0.1 Adult H. spadix
0.0.1 Adult P. imperator

Coming next week:

0.0.3 Babycurus jacksoni

Coming within a couple months:

0.2.0 C. gracilis gravid fems

wishlist:

A. australis
A. mauritanicus
P. cavimanus


----------



## Ryan C. (Aug 31, 2006)

Updated list.

0.4.0 Hottentotta hottentotta
0.0.5 Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.0.1 Uroplectes planimanus
0.1.1 P. imperator
0.0.1 Mesobuthus martensii [Probable female]

You can also check the list in my profile, I keep it very up to date.


----------



## What (Sep 12, 2006)

0.1 Paruroctonus silvestrii
2.2 Centruroides vittatus(2 gravid fems)

am i the only person who is trying to breed Paruroctonus spp?


----------



## Leiurus87 (Sep 12, 2006)

Due to space limitations i have a modest collection.


2 females emps
1 unsexed arizonensis that sadly died from a bad molt
umpteen C gracilis (mother gave birth. didnt even notice i bought a gravid scorp)
1 Androctonus Bicolor. unsexed. Frankly, i dont think ill be getting that up close and personal.


i have space limitations due to the fact i have skittish family members and i have a boatload of amphibians and a bearded dragon.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 12, 2006)

Geeeeee, the endless lists of some other people!!!!   

These are my babies!!!!

0.1.4    Babycurus jacksoni (normal form)
1.1.28  Centruroides exilicauda gertschi morph
0.0.1    Hottentotta trilineatus
0.0.5    Isometrus maculatus
1.0.7    Odonturus dentatus (normal form)
0.1.6    Odonturus dentatus East-Africa
1.0.0    Pandinus imperator                                                       
0.1.0    Scorpio maurus palmatus
0.0.2    Tityus paraensis
0.0.3    Tityus falconensis


----------



## Michiel (Sep 12, 2006)

*B.gigas*

Hi Booyaka,

I am very interested in Babycurus gigas. Do you have any young/ adults for sale or trade???
I you want to trade I can offer you:

Centruroides exilicauda gertschi (3rd instar)
Odonturus dentatus                 (2nd/ 3rd instar)
Odonturus dentatus "East Africa"(2nd/ 3rd instar)

I will check out your site later, thanks for the adress...

Regards, Michiel

PS I tried to PM you but your inbox is full.......


----------



## Thiscordia (Sep 12, 2006)

0.1 H. troglodytes
1.1.2 C. margaritatus
4.6.10 C. Vitattus
1.1 S. mesaensis
0.1 H. spadix
0.0.3 H. arizonensis
2.2 V. spinigerus
2.2.12 P. imperator


----------



## tarsier (Sep 12, 2006)

0.1.0  Hadogenes troglodytes
0.1.0  Hadogenes paucidens
0.1.0  Hadrurus arizonensis
0.0.1  Smeringurus mesaensis
0.2.0  Liocheles waigiensis
0.0.3  Heterometrus spinifer
0.0.1  Heterometrus laoticus
1.2.0  Vaejovis spinigerus
0.0.1  Vaejovis sp. from Yuma, AZ (waeringi or confusus not yet sure)
0.0.1  Mesobuthus martensii
0.1.0  Pandinus imperator
0.0.1  Androctonus mauritanicus
0.0.1  Centruroides gracilis


----------



## mostasteless (Sep 12, 2006)

22 C. exilicauda
17 C. gracilis
1 H. trilineatus
1 Damon diadema (Not a scorp but I'll add it anyway)
And I lost my P. imperator over the weekend


----------



## dGr8-1 (Sep 12, 2006)

0.0.2 _Androctonus australis_
0.0.5 _Centruroides excilicauda_
0.1.1 _Centruroides vitattus_
1.1.2 _Hadrurus arizonensis_
0.1.1 _Heterometrus spinifer_
0.0.1 _Hottentota judaicus_
0.1.1 _Hottentota hottentota_
0.0.4 _Leiurus quinquestriatus_
1.3.8 _Liocheles waigiensis_
0.0.1 _Masitgoproctus manilanus_
0.1.1 _Mesobuthus martensii_
0.0.2 _Parabuthus liosoma_
0.0.3 _Parabuthus transvaalicus_
0.0.1 _Smeringerus Mesaensis_
0.0.2 _Veajovis Spinigerus_

Have thse coming...
_Centruroides gracilis_
_Tityus falconensis_
_Babycurus jacksoni_
_Pandinus cavimanus_
_Hottentotta franzwerneri_ gentli
_Leiurus quinquestriatus_ "hebreus morph"
_Euscorpus itallicus_


----------



## Palearctic Buthidae (Dec 13, 2022)

1.2.0   Androctonus amoreuxi (Audouin, 1826) Egypt       
2.2.35 Androctonus australis australis (Linnaeus, 1758) Egypt     
1.3.0   Androctonus australis garzoni (Linnaeus, 1758) Tunisia
0.0.4   Androctonus crassicauda (Olivier, 1807) Oman
0.0.4   Androctonus gonneti Vachon, 1948 Morocco
0.0.2   Buthacus leptochelys (Ehrenberg, 1829) Egypt
0.0.7   Buthus ibericus Lourenço et Vachon, 2004 Portugal
0.0.5   Compsobuthus egyptiensis Lourenço, Sun et Zhu, 2009 Egypt
1.1.23 Leiurus quinquestriatus (Ehrenberg, 1828) Egypt
2.2.0   Mesobuthus thersites (C. L. Koch, 1839) Kazakhstan
0.0.4   Olivierus gorelovi (Fet, Kovařík, Gantenbein, Kaiser, Stewart et Graham, 2018) Kazakhstan
0.0.3   Orthochirus innesi Simon, 1910 Egypt
1.1.4   Orthochirus melanurus (Kessler, 1874) Kazakhstan
1.1.0   Orthochirus sp. Iran


----------

